# New Chris Nolan film 'Interstellar'



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (May 17, 2014)

I think this looks pretty good, maybe because I'm a Nolan fanboy though. The plot does remind me of the short story 'Tau zero' by Asimov though What do you guys think?


----------



## crayzee (May 17, 2014)

Looking very good, but I'm a fanboy as well . Thanks for sharing! Too bad that it's still a while till it's out...


----------



## Edika (May 17, 2014)

Seems like an interesting movie and I will most probably see it.

However by the trailer two things irked me:
1) Matthew McConaughey.
2) The idea it seems to promoting that ok we ....ed the planet, let's find another one to do all over it again.


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 18, 2014)

The trailer was before Godzilla the other night.
I'm a fanboy as well, when Nolan is let loose we get brilliant things like Inception or The Prestige.

I cant wait!


----------



## DC23 (May 18, 2014)

They held an open casting call for extras here in Alberta back in September. Was quite the buzz for a couple of days haha. Can't wait to see it just for that fact alone!


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 19, 2014)

i'm intrigued, but i'm always wary of sci-fi with big names attached, because more often than not they screw up the pacing and end up leaning way toward being a contrived action movie that just happens to be set in a sci-fi framework. i watched Europa Report last night and was super disappointed. could have been so much more but it seemed mishandled and rushed.

that doesn't mean it's impossible though. (ie: Contact, Sunshine, etc. were amazing)


----------



## BEADGBE7 (May 19, 2014)

ya, that looks pretty exciting, but i hope chris makes this one more psychological like his earlier stuff. i still think that "following" was my favorite nolan flick


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 30, 2014)

So, a new trailer for Interstellar dropped today. Tried looking for it now , seems like they took it down. Anyone got a chance to check it out? 

I'm seriously hyped.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 30, 2014)

Go here: Interstellar (2014) Official Movie Site | November

And input this code: 7201969

Which looks awfully like an important date, doesn't it?

I'm rather excited, the trailer looks great.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Jul 30, 2014)

Shiiiittttt that looks good.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 30, 2014)

_That's_ how you do a trailer. Get us all excited and still leave us wondering what the movie will have in it.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 31, 2014)

We saw the trailer when we went to see Lucy. 



StevenC said:


> Which looks awfully like an important date, doesn't it?



I got to stay up late, and I've never forgotten that moment. It has influence my life and my thinking, and when I dwell on the immensity of it, my eyes start to well up. Beautiful. 

Oddly enough, the biggest moment of Europa Report made me tear up as well, as did that moment of the book Contact wherein there is signal in the noise of Pi. 

----

In the same way that spaceflight became a common trope in the age where ti was becoming a reality, there's an awful lot of movies which now assume that humans have messed Earth up irrevocably, aren't there?


----------



## groverj3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Trailer looks incredible. Easily the movie I'm excited for most this year.

Christopher Nolan has yet to make a bad movie and this looks like the most epic yet. It'd be hard to unseat Inception as my favorite recent movie, but I hope this does!


----------

